# Crank Shaft Issues



## wwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, 
I need some help and imput from you engine-savy folks 

We purchased a used John Deere Lawn mower LX176 this spring and the bill of sale stated: Warranty, 30 days from June 1st on.
Lo and behold, after having used the mower for less than 10 hours in total (not on the same day), the engine died.

We brought it back to the selling dealer and a week later he called back, telling us that the crank shaft is defective and the engine is seized.

Yes, there was oil in it and since it has been leaking from the day we had it at home, we religiously checked up on it.

My question is: What could cause such an issue? 

We believe that we did everything right with this mower but the dealer is trying to tell us, that this is not a warranty case... however, he wants to share the cost of the repairs... which tells me, that he admits it's not our 'fault', no?

I really look forward to some professional input here!!

Thank you!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Unfortunately you never really know the history behind used equipment. The engine could have been run low on oil at one time or very dirty oil. Regardless once the damage is done, it cannot be undone. Without a physical tear down or direct knowledge the dealer may not have had any way to know this would happen. If the dealer is willing to share the cost, this may be the way to go. You may want to check around and see what the difference would be to have an new engine installed (with a warranty). There are several places on the internet where you can get reasonably good deals on new engines.


Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## wwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you very much for your input.
We're still waiting on a quote for the repairs right now and go from there.


----------

